
This Tuesday: North Korea Denuclearizes, Normalizes Relations with South - jakeogh
http://archive.is/glNww
======
jakeogh
It's going to happen:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6svECI1Ig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6svECI1Ig)

------
jakeogh
Flagged due to TDS:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17282237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17282237)

